# Closing Statement: Debate on Calvinism



## Blue Tick (Dec 20, 2008)

[video=youtube;HKciLp1B3K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKciLp1B3K0&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 20, 2008)

Good closing remarks by White. Thanks


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 4, 2009)

We were just discussing that today in our prayer group. Good find. Excuse my ignorance, but who was that guy?


----------



## Zenas (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like Dr. James White. Reformed Baptist and prolific debater. Has a website at aomin.org and runs a podcast called "The Dividing Line".


----------

